
Cracking the Who You Show Your Work Code - maverickJ
https://leveragethoughts.substack.com/p/cracking-the-who-you-show-your-work
======
dorkwood
I'm not usually one to point out typos, but the name "Austin Kleon" is
misspelled three times in a row.

------
mmastrac
Took me ages to parse this title. More appropriately:

Crack the "To Whom You Show Your Work" Code

~~~
np_tedious
Trying to make a play on "Cracking the coding interview". Didn't work

------
darkerside
This vibes with other things I've read/heard, about the key to success being
networks. If you've got a large enough network, someone in your network knows
someone who really cares about the work you're doing, if it really is that
awesome.

And, like the article says, you don't know exactly who that is. So you should
be showing your work regularly to people, _in search of_ the right audience, a
parallel concept to finding product market fit.

~~~
sdfho
success = looks + personality + networks + luck

~~~
SQueeeeeL
Normally if you're networking with people who just want to be around
attractive people, it's probably a token relationship with someone who doesn't
have any real power

